# Covid destroyed by a devastating blow



## BigSwolePump (May 8, 2020)

It won't be long now. The blow has been delivered.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 8, 2020)

thats the most demonic evil looking fuk i ever saw..Someone needs to 12 gauge his ass off the stage


----------



## Jin (May 8, 2020)

The remix. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=m2s0nB2VPvs


----------



## Gibsonator (May 8, 2020)

no worries Elon Musk was on Joe Rogan today and confirmed this whole pandemic is bullshit and over hyped. 
carry on.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 8, 2020)

Yeah this guy is nuts listen to his explanation why he don’t fly commercial lmao.


----------



## CJ (May 8, 2020)

We have a guy at work who takes no precautions, no mask, no sanitizer, nothing, because "The virus can't live within the vessel of Jesus Christ".

I know I'm an unworthy heathen, but I'm praying to his God that he catches it. :32 (20):


----------



## Boytoy (May 8, 2020)

Yeah dude look like strait demon.  Kept thinking horns gonna pop out his head.  No way in hell I sit in building with that


----------



## German89 (May 8, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> no worries Elon Musk was on Joe Rogan today and confirmed this whole pandemic is bullshit and over hyped.
> carry on.



all hail elon musk


----------



## Chump16 (May 8, 2020)

thats a creepy mutherf***** .............


----------



## NbleSavage (May 8, 2020)

Wondering here if the Wind of God also brings stimulus checks?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 8, 2020)

I wonder if the wind of god smells worse then the wind of DYS after a BBQ feast...


----------



## Sicwun88 (May 10, 2020)

Is tht Damien's brother?
You'll have to get a close up of the back of his head and look for the 666 tattoo!


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 10, 2020)

Jin said:


> The remix. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=m2s0nB2VPvs



This was even better than the original:32 (18):


----------

